# What do friends/family think?



## Not-a-DJ (Nov 20, 2011)

Don't flip out right away, this isn't another one of those "OMGZ HOW CAN I TELL MY FAMILY IM A FURRY!!11!!!" threads. Rather, I'm wondering what other people (friends, family) think of it, assuming they know, that is. Do they find it a fun hobby, think it's weird, not care at all, or something else? I'm noticing a lot of newer fans seem to be afraid of telling other people they're furries, but I haven't seen many mentions of what the general response is from friends/family once they do know. Going by common sense, I'm assuming it's usually along the lines of "Ok, cool" and then not caring much afterwards, but I just thought I'd ask.

I didn't see this kind of thread mentioned in this list, and I didn't see any recent topics about it either, but I could have easily missed something. So, if this is an overdone or dupe topic, sorry in advance, I'm trying to avoid being a typical noob here.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 20, 2011)

My family doesn't know, my classmates and acquitances don't mind or touch the topic (some are furries themselves).


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 20, 2011)

They don't think anything of it. 

Considering that they don't know what the hell it is.


----------



## morphology (Nov 20, 2011)

My friends don't mind it, my bro thinks its weird but doesn't care, and my mom and dad enjoy my costume-making.


----------



## israfur (Nov 20, 2011)

My mom tried to put me through one of those interventions and I just lol'd. Hard.
more details on what happened
My brother thought it was strange at first but he's cool with it now, since he sees that being a furry hasn't changed who I am.
My sister thinks it's rad. So rad that she made herself a cat fursona.


----------



## TraceGrey (Nov 20, 2011)

My mom doesn't care what my hobbies are as long as I'm not high or drunk or screwing people, so she's fine with it. My dad doesn't really know what the fuck it is, but they both think I'm crazy for wanting a fursuit instead of a car. I can't even drive yet, sheesh...
All my friends are close friends and know and think it's adorable.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 20, 2011)

Shame...lots and lots of shame.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 20, 2011)

Family doesn't know, friends don't know. If they ask I'll tell them but I don't see why they need to know, it's not like it's a big thing.


----------



## BRN (Nov 20, 2011)

And I quote, 
"some of those furries are really weird".
"Some minority of every group is 'really weird'."
"But furries are _really weird._"


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 20, 2011)

My grandmother- if she saw me in a fur suit- would prolly tell me what I did wrong on the sewing and that I used the wrong fur ect ect. She used to sell fabric ;~; Plus the entire time she raised me I was always a bit off.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 20, 2011)

Family doesn't know / wouldn't understand, even if I explained it to them, and I'm not about to bother.
Except my younger sister. But she doesn't care, and she shows a bit of furry interests, herself.

Friends don't care. Sometimes they joke with me about it.

Fiance doesn't care, but he gives me the most shit over it. In a mocking, "You stupid furfag." kind of way.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 20, 2011)

Havent told my family or friends yet. Have told my online friends and most of them accept me. Only thing I really draw are dragons. Nice to meet a community that is friendly.


----------



## Ames (Nov 20, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Nice to meet a community that is friendly.



Hohoho.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Nov 20, 2011)

I constantly get taunted about it by my classmates, my brother likes furry stuff but doesn't call himself a furry, my sister thinks it's cool and my parents thought it was a bit weird at first, but actually quite like it now. Although they're still lost about the whole fursuiting and tails and ears thing.


----------



## Sar (Nov 20, 2011)

Unless you mention porn, they will not give a flying fuck. It's like having a stamp collection or taking up golf.


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Nov 20, 2011)

My boyfriend isn't a furry, and he doesn't care for the hobby, but he doesn't mind it at long as it's just for the artistic value.
Sisters pick on me in a friendly way. They think the costumes are adorable.
Mum thinks its a cute hobby as long as I don't get mixed in with the wrong crowd and stays just a hobby.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 20, 2011)

My parents don't care and my sister jokes about it. That's it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 20, 2011)

My sister thinks I'm wierd for drawing a ton of "fox people." My parents think it's good that I'm doing it. That's it really.


----------



## shteev (Nov 20, 2011)

My family doesn't know, and IRL friends don't know. My internet friends (whom I'm actually closer with) all know and they're perfectly ok with it. Some are furries as well.
And then there's you fine people ^-^


----------



## Recel (Nov 20, 2011)

Luckily I live in a world where nearly noone knows what a furry is. So to them, I draw beast mans, strange critters and animals. And they dont care.


----------



## Dahso (Nov 20, 2011)

It's all about how you present it to people who are clueless on the fandom.
Perfect example, when I was new to the fandom I didn't want to explain my interest to my mom so I just told her to look up the 'furry' fandom.  Yeah, don't do that.  Having grown up a lot and grown more comfortable with myself I've figured out that people will make a big deal out of it if you do.  It also helps to have a sense of humor on the subject and to not be a stick in the mud (laugh at your weird hobby!)

So my mom is pretty much scared of the fandom because of my lapse of judgment but every friend as well as my dad don't mind it.  It's a bit strange to tell random people about it so I just let people ask me if I'm a furry if they decide that they need to ask.  If you're defensive about it and start making excuses you'll get a weird eye but if you don't give a flying care then they wont give it a second thought.

Also, a reason to why you'd associate with the fandom is always good to have 'less you want to sound like a bumbling fool.


----------



## Azure (Nov 20, 2011)

I've neither. So nothing.


----------



## Shiroka (Nov 20, 2011)

Nobody knows I'm a furry because there's no point in letting them know. Although I suppose if employers saw my favorites on FA it would put a heavy strain on my professional life.

Anyway, unless you're like "OMG FURRY IS TEH BEST MY WHOLE LIFE REVOLVES AROUND IT I'M TOTALLY A DICK SHITTING NIPPLED HERM FOX TRAPPED IN A MAN'S BODY", it shouldn't pose a problem. Of course, if you are like that and think it's normal, it's my duty to inform you that your problem goes way beyond simple social acceptance.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 20, 2011)

My mom's ok with it, my dad thinks it's weird (coming from a trekkie who attended cons/former AD&D player I might add). As long as I don't show them the porn, they'll be fine with it. Hell, my mom's allowing me to get an expensive fursuit as long as I fund it myself.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 20, 2011)

Family doesn't know cause my dad would probably call me a faggot. ahahaha.

Most people at school I know, know. That's cause we're all nerds though  They all approve or poke fun at it.


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 20, 2011)

Since I also draw a healthy dose of zombies, monsters and other nightmarish creatures both family and friends think it's some kind of horror sub-genre. I've to agree on this, some of the porn you stumble across makes my creations look like puppies and kittens in comparsion.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 20, 2011)

Mom more than likely hasn't a clue what it is, because she saw a picture of this that I posted to my FaceBook wall: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6152907 And said, "Interesting..."

My step-brother is an avid 4chaner and knows all to well about furries, even appeared to be a furphobe, so I tried to hide it from him, but I eventually let it be known to him, and he didn't seem to care. I'm now 100% open about it with him and he doesn't seem to care. He even has hung with two of my best friends, one being my pet, in Second Life, while in a fox fursuit as well.

My friend from high school is a furry himself (fox), at least he claims to be, but he doesn't really seem to know too much about it or anything.

Anyone else besides those three don't know. But if I was ever asked, I'd tell; I'm a very honest person.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 20, 2011)

honestly, it's dependent. internet savvy people in my experiences found my furriness weirder than when i came out of the closet.

others were like "who cares"

one was like "dude, that's awesome"


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 20, 2011)

My parents know and don't mind.


----------



## Xeno (Nov 20, 2011)

My parents have no idea what a furry is, they just know I like animal people. My friends don't care at all.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 21, 2011)

My family has seen my drawings and think those are cool, my brother saw me wearing a tail once years ago for shits and giggles and still teases me about it in the way older siblings do, I've never called myself a furry but I have some close friends who enjoy teasing the shit out of me, where I'll deny it just because I have a few friends who think it's all about bestiality and there's honestly no changing their mind. But my friends always tease me about everything because they enjoy how I react (which is my fault...)

One day though, my best friend and I were making tails (she's not furry at all) and she was asking me a lot of questions about the fandom and generally just really curious about it. Once again I've never told her I was, but she knows me too well, and doesn't think it's weird. I guess it's kind of obvious when I'm always picking animal characters in video games (always Yoshi in Mario Kart, always Pikachu/Bowser/Pokemon Trainer in Smash bros) that kinda thing, haha.


----------



## Kalithe (Nov 21, 2011)

I try to leave it out of real life only because I know that people in the South only look 3 feet in front of them. But when I am in the safetly of my room with music playing and no homework, I am all about sketching anthros and such, especially Kalith (my O.C.) and drawing for other people. Family and friends don't know and I don't intend for them to know until I have moved out.


----------



## FoxPawed (Nov 21, 2011)

You tell people?!?

Ha, seriously though, I've told no one about my hobby...  I don't think most (including my wife) would share (appreciate) my interest.  I enjoy it more this way 

I actually haven't even really put any thought into telling anyone...  not sure what it would accomplish..  "Hi, I like naked cartoon fox/coyote/wolf/skunk/deer porn."  "what??" "nothing.."


----------



## Piroshki (Nov 21, 2011)

I've only told a couple of friends, and they didn't really understand it enough to care. One of them even got her own tail and just thinks it's fun to wear, constantly asking if I want to go to the movies or something wearing them.
A few of my other friends may have figured it out, but if they have, they haven't given enough shits to bring it up. My mom has seen me wearing a tail a few times, and she's never said anything either.


----------



## SorrowfulWoe (Nov 21, 2011)

I went to MFF11 this weekend and my 'rents thought it was an anime con >.>' They hate when I wear ears and a tail. Wait til they see the head I'm getting commissioned next year <.<


----------



## Vega (Nov 21, 2011)

Never told my family because the subject has never come up and my friends are like "Ok".  I don't treat it like a lifestyle, hell it's not much of a hobby to me really.  I just like the art and some of the community, I don't really care for the fursuiting, and the conventions.


----------



## SnowyD (Nov 21, 2011)

I got to a lot of music festivals and I dawn the cat ears and tail and what not. So my family thinks it has to do with my wild hippy lifestyle. They don't really know much about me though.

Fuck that noise.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 21, 2011)

My roommate thinks I am a weird, yiffing whore, but that's okay with me because I hate her. I would be happy if she just left me alone. Hehe I explained yiffing, r-rated furpiles, and tailholes to her and a friend today. It was so fun to see their reactions. It's funny because I am not that kind of furry and all they know about furries is that CSI episode. I nearly died laughing at their shocked faces.

My fiance' doesn't really care. It's my hobby. He likes that.

My family doesn't really care because suiting is art, and my stepdad totally supports art.

My friends? They don't mind. They actually think all this art I am drawing is cool.


----------



## Lunar (Nov 21, 2011)

I think my dad's side knows, but they either don't care or don't think it's important.  Or both.  As long as I don't go wasting money on fursuits and commissions, they're fine with it.  My mom is pretty uncomfortable with me as it is, including hobbies, goals, and whatnot; the furry thing would just make her drag me to a doctor.  So I try to keep it hush-hush with her.  Other than that, I don't really care what other people think about it.


----------



## Joeyyy (Nov 21, 2011)

no one needs to know, imo.  Im hardly into the fandom anymore so Id rather just not say anything.


----------



## Acetyl (Nov 21, 2011)

My parents know and don't really understand it. My dad constantly calls it "Furbies" instead. Eugh. My sister, though, doesn't mind, and while she's not a furry herself, she has several friends who are. Pretty much everyone else who knows doesn't mind or is a furry themselves.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 21, 2011)

My parents don't know because there's no reason to tell them.

Two of my friends know, though. One I told randomly for the hell of it some 6 months ago. Hehehe, his reaction was epic; but it hasn't come up again. The other I told a couple weeks ago. He had just seen a marathon of 1000 Ways to Die and had brought up the furry episode like 4 times in two hours. Ironically enough, he's an artist with a fascination with wolves yet was still making fun of them; so I went ahead and explained it to him. Hopefully I'll be able to corrupt him within the next year or so. >:3

My other friends don't know because I really don't need to or feel like dealing with it.


----------



## CatWaffles (Nov 22, 2011)

I had a friend that disliked furries so when I told him he was kinda ehhh about it. Eventually he came to accept it. 

He recently started calling himself a brony and would make me watch My Little Pony episodes with him when he hangs out at my house or he'll play his My Little Pony soundboard he has on his phone when we are playing Battlefield 3 over the mic. I think he does it because he knows it annoys me >_>

I told my dad before Anthrocon and he was okay with it and even ended up going to Anthrocon with me. He said it was interesting because the fursuits were unique (for the most part) and everyone seemed friendly. He saw some of the censored smut around the dealers room but he's pretty familiar with the whole rule 34 thing. He doesn't call it rule 34 but he knows that everyone has their own..."interests". So he was fine with that as well, I think. He'll be coming with me again to the next Anthrocon as well!

My mom thinks its kind of weird but accepts it. She calls me cat man sometimes because I wore my tail for Halloween. Shes jokingly said that if I go to a con alone, I'll get raped by my "animal friends". Even though that's probably possible...


----------



## LittleMonstar (Nov 22, 2011)

My family need not know, or I would be in the nut house already.

My friends found out when I bought a tail and another friend called me a furry and then me and him had to explain to the others what that means and theyre all cool. They think I'm more adorable than ever.


----------



## Sanaa (Nov 22, 2011)

My family knows I draw animal people and stuff, because I always have since I was a kid.  They think it's cute and fun.

My close friends all know, even the ones who are like "furries, lol" and none of them care.  They all like my drawings and encourage me in my life.  I've never experienced anything but positive reactions from anyone about it.


----------



## Kapherdel (Nov 26, 2011)

Not many know, I have never had the need to tell someone.  My family knows, luckily they take it as only a hobby, as they should. They had never heard about it before I told them, so they never managed to find the stereotypes of the fandom.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 26, 2011)

Kapherdel said:


> Not many know, I have never had the need to tell someone.  My family knows, luckily they take it as only a hobby, as they should.



You will have a bright future here, young Kapherdel.


----------



## Kapherdel (Nov 26, 2011)

Geez, thanks master Gibby.  What makes you say that?


----------



## Francis Vixen (Nov 26, 2011)

Told a select few of my friends about it and most of them either didn't care or just joked about it a bit, I found out one of them already was in the fandom which was cool.

However, my dad confronted me about my time on FA recently, which did not go over well at all.  He gave this whole lecture to me on how he didn't want me to join the homosexual neonazi cult that this all clearly was leading into.  [My dad is a stuck-up conservative asshole].


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 26, 2011)

Friends/Family will not know. The longer they don't know, the more I can do it.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 26, 2011)

I stopped telling to others on my school this, since they all went "So you... like you know? Are a zoophilic?". I just leaved the chat and walked away, facepalming...


----------



## pikayoshigirl (Nov 26, 2011)

Eh, nobody in my family really knows. I know for a fact that my mom would never let me buy a fursuit - she tracks all my purchases online, like a stalker.

My friends are pretty cool with it though, some are even into the idea of having a fursona.

Edit: What's really wierd is that I always dressed up as an animal for Halloween, such as a unicorn or a flamingo. My mom says she doesn't like furries, but yet she allowed me to wear full-bodied animal costumes when I was a kid. xD


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 26, 2011)

My mom and dad and brother know, parents give me a hard time but eh.


----------



## WingDog (Nov 26, 2011)

My mom knows only because she is helping me finish my suit, She was asking if I wanted to do the feet with the pattern we had for the body, I was like "meh" she responded "Kinda dorky looking?" I replied yeah, but this whole thing kinda is. Her response "I never really thought about it, but it kinda is."

Then she showed it to my brother and he laughed.

Friends know and don't care. Some think it's funny.


----------



## israfur (Nov 27, 2011)

Francis Vixen said:


> However, my dad confronted me about my time on FA recently, which did not go over well at all. He gave this whole lecture to me on how he didn't want me to join the homosexual neonazi cult that this all clearly was leading into.


My mother did the same, totally feel ya bro. xD


----------



## Vriska (Nov 27, 2011)

My parents are okay with it, but sometimes they use it against me? I don't mind, though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

Kapherdel said:


> Geez, thanks master Gibby.  What makes you say that?



Because newbies that post in the den and don't act as if furfaggotry is a sexuality or anything are a rare sight.


----------



## Rhodri (Nov 27, 2011)

Have contemplated telling assorted friends and family. Decided that it wasn't really worth the effort at the end of the day though. Regardless of whether or not anyone I know irl knows, it makes no major difference to my life. If anyone were to find out through whatever means, then all well and good, but beyond that, I can't see what purpose it would solve.


----------



## Tezzereth (Nov 27, 2011)

No one really cares for the most part.

My mom is weirded out by it, but tends to just ignore it. Though she always has to comment on why I own giant stuffed animals, with a massive one in the corner on my bed, aha.


----------



## Slighted (Nov 27, 2011)

I really haven't told anyone, including my hubby (Yea for Illinois civil unions!) I suspect he'd be fine with it after a little time to digest it. Hell, it took me a while of looking at this stuff constantly to finally acknowledge I'm a furry myself. It didn't come easy, coming out as gay was a piece of cake in my family, but furry would be a harder sell, a sell I doubt I'll attempt to make.


----------



## BRN (Nov 27, 2011)

Slighted said:


> I really haven't told anyone, including my hubby (Yea for Illinois civil unions!) I suspect he'd be fine with it after a little time to digest it. Hell, it took me a while of looking at this stuff constantly to finally acknowledge I'm a furry myself. It didn't come easy, coming out as gay was a piece of cake in my family, but furry would be a harder sell, a sell I doubt I'll attempt to make.



It sounds like you're mixing up the furry fandom with the furry fetish. Although there's a lot of misconception that they're one and the same, the furry fandom is essentially just an art community. A hobby, an interest. Nothing really so major to talk about, honestly - and you really should never have to talk about the other side unless you're with like-minded people.


----------



## Slighted (Nov 27, 2011)

...well, I do enjoy the other stuff, too.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 27, 2011)

I found out yesterday that my parents know.  They're aware of the furry fandom's stigma and know that most of the fandom isn't that bad, but they found out on another forum.  I've never told anyone that I'm a furry without the conversation already on the subject of furries.  I also almost always have furry desktop wallpapers these days, even at work.  No one particularly cares, mainly because I don't make a big deal out of it, even when bad furries make the news.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> I found out yesterday that my parents know.  They're aware of the furry fandom's stigma and know that most of the fandom isn't that bad, but they found out on another forum.  I've never told anyone that I'm a furry without the conversation already on the subject of furries.  I also almost always have furry desktop wallpapers these days, even at work.  No one particularly cares, mainly because I don't make a big deal out of it, even when bad furries make the news.



Good for you! Showing your furry pride and loyalty!


----------



## Carnie (Nov 27, 2011)

Vriska said:


> My parents are okay with it, but sometimes they use it against me? I don't mind, though.



How in the world do you use being a furry against someone?


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 27, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Good for you! Showing your furry pride and loyalty!



No pride and no loyalty.  Being a furry is just a hobby.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Nov 27, 2011)

When I told my friends and family, they didn't have any problem with it whatsoever.  Pretty much everyone I know is aware that I'm a furry by now.  My dad and brother think I'm weird, and my mom and friends are quite fascinated by it.  My mom's still trying to comprehend what the whole thing is about, but she's starting to get it.  As for my enemies, they try to use it against me (combining it with the media's stereotypes of furries), but they're pretty feeble attacks/insults.


----------



## Francis Vixen (Nov 27, 2011)

My dad has decided to call me furfag now and expects me to respond to it as if it is my name.  /status-update


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

Francis Vixen said:


> My dad has decided to call me furfag now and expects me to respond to it as if it is my name.  /status-update



Tell your dad to stop being ignorant.(no offense man).


----------



## Mutations2000 (Nov 27, 2011)

Francis Vixen said:


> My dad has decided to call me furfag now and expects me to respond to it as if it is my name.  /status-update



I have a friend with a similar problem...


----------



## Slighted (Nov 27, 2011)

Francis Vixen said:


> My dad has decided to call me furfag now and expects me to respond to it as if it is my name.  /status-update



Ugh, that's terrible. I hope it gets better eventually for you.


----------



## thewall (Nov 28, 2011)

for the most part, they think that it is weird.  They have no qualms about it though.  My older brother was the only person to treat it like a big deal.  He accused me of being a zoophile and a homosexual, even though I'm neither.  Well, haters gonna hate .  The attacks are so pathetic I'm able to laugh it off.  I even told him that I made him a fursona.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Just told my friend. He doesnt seem to mind them at all.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Nov 28, 2011)

It's something that some of my friends use as light-hearted humor at my expense. Honestly, if sucking dog cock jokes are the biggest thing I have to worry about, I'm doing pretty well for myself.


----------



## DW_ (Nov 28, 2011)

Family? Typical idiotic outsider responses.
Friends? A lot of them are also furries so it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Night-san (Nov 29, 2011)

My parents don't know what furry is.
A few of my friends are furfags, and most of the ones that aren't don't really care. They tease me about it, but all in good fun.


----------



## veeno (Nov 29, 2011)

I realy dont know my dad does not know but my mom is a furry.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 29, 2011)

Hinted furry's to some friends. Some think they are crazy, some think they are cool.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 29, 2011)

All of my best friends know, none care, and several are furries themselves. My parents are supportive, Dad thinks the suits are awesome. Mum thinks my tails are cute, and helps fund me to make them. She also anatomy crits my art |D

TBH, all of my friends think that the Homestuck fandom is stranger, and they're absolutely correct.


----------



## BetrayerOfNihil (Nov 29, 2011)

Thankfully they just think it's role-playing, which is actually pretty much all I do within the furry community other than chatting with others in it. I don't draw or write, don't make or wear fursuits, don't go to conventions, or anything else, really. :/


----------



## Anastia (Nov 29, 2011)

I told one of my friends, and he wound up telling me that he was also a furry.  It all worked out rather nicely IMO.


----------



## Francis Vixen (Nov 30, 2011)

My dad has now shown his full ignorance by asking if I've "fucked my cat in the past few months" and "how many of your sister's stuffed animals do I need to pitch because of your semen". 

By the way dad, if you're reading this by going through my internet history again, go fuck yourself.


----------



## Luckiione (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm a bit terrified to tell anyone really. I'm just coming to terms myself with my liking of the furry community, and my own desire to have a fursona and attend a convention in my own suit. I know of one friend from school who's an open furry and I have a feeling I'll end up telling him soon, but I'm a bit leery of telling anyone else. I already cosplay, and everyone I know is okay with that, but I know at least some of my cosplay buddies will judge me for being a furry and wanting to be part of the community. My parents may not understand, they already think I'm pretty weird cuz I cosplay, and chalked it up to my being a kooky art student. It's so frustrating to want to participate in something that looks like so much fun with people that seem just as fun, when everyone else in your life won't even try to understand. *sad face* i wish it wasn't like that...


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Dec 3, 2011)

No one knows, I hope.


----------



## HeroHoxha (Dec 3, 2011)

Four know and don't care. If anyone else knew, I'd probably have to kill myself.


----------



## GldnClaw (Dec 4, 2011)

They don't know. Probably never will. It really surprised me when I found out a good friend of mine was. I hadn't seen the guy in years.


----------



## gokorahn (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure my parents know, and don't care whatso ever. As for others, I am pretty sure no one I know in real life knows, though I don't hide it.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Dec 4, 2011)

Parents: Whatever, it's your money. (Conventions and whatnot)
Friend 1: "You fucking furfag."
Friend 2: "That's fucking weird."
Friend 3: Also a furry.
Friend 4: Also a furry.
Friend 5: "I'll be saving this for later..." (While looking at the furry porn on dA we put on his computer while he was away.)


----------



## ElectricJackal (Dec 4, 2011)

My brother knows the score but as he likes dressing up and going to anime conventions he aint entitled to an opinion xD. my friends know but their opinion is massively invalid as most of my friends are cunts accept a select few. and those few dont care. my mum and dad probably know sort of but i did make a few jokes as we sat down and watched that csi episode haha.


----------



## Creamsicle (Dec 5, 2011)

Parents: Don't really know it outright, but they know I like ears/tail and have weird obsessions with having a prehensile cat tail (probably the only "really weird" thing about fursona, tail is like monkeys but kittyfur)
Ex boyfriend: ..he kinda introduced me to this in the "it's not all yiff" (which had originally pushed me away from the whole fandomness)
Best friend: Is awesome :3
Normal friends: Don't care/think I'm weird "but what else is new?"



Francis Vixen said:


> My dad has now shown his full ignorance by asking if I've "fucked my cat in the past few months" and "how many of your sister's stuffed animals do I need to pitch because of your semen".


are you fucking serious?


----------



## voodoo (Dec 5, 2011)

SindirisLeptailurus said:


> My boyfriend isn't a furry, and he doesn't care for the hobby, but he doesn't mind it at long as it's just for the artistic value.


This.
And he's the only one that knows, it'd be hard for him not to though, seeing as how I'm always drawing animal people :/
I don't even know anybody that would be into it in the area (illinois/iowa) :c


----------



## GooeyChickenman (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't really plan on telling anyone, unless someone tells me their a furry first. Which is highly unlikely around here.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Dec 6, 2011)

GooeyChickenman said:


> I don't really plan on telling anyone, unless someone tells me their a furry first. Which is highly unlikely around here.


In Pittsburgh? You might be surprised. Anthrocon is hosted in Pittsburgh and has quite a large attendance.
Although I guess Pittsburgh is a pretty big place...never mind.


----------



## Lazykins (Dec 6, 2011)

My family doesn't even care, since they only see it for the artistic value. Granted, if I randomly started making a fur suit I'm sure they'd think I've gone loony considering I have this irrational fear of mascot outfits, yet fur suits don't bother me in the slightest.

And the two friends I have told were completely fine with it. One of which was already a furry and I never even knew about it until he told me then.


----------



## Francis Vixen (Dec 6, 2011)

Creamsicle said:


> are you fucking serious?



My dad doesn't see any distinction between art with anthropomorphism and yiff.  

The stories I've read were all either sci-fi with anthro characters or TF stories without yiff.  
My dad doesn't care if what he says is true or not, or whether there is any fact to his accusations, he just get a kick out of insulting me as much as he can before I finally snap.

He has even made jokes with other relatives: "I bet my kid is more fucked up than yours, my son is a perverted faggot with a thing for fur.  How messed up is that?" To which my uncles looked confused and then laughed along with him.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 6, 2011)

Francis Vixen said:


> My dad doesn't see any distinction between art with anthropomorphism and yiff.
> 
> The stories I've read were all either sci-fi with anthro characters or TF stories without yiff.
> My dad doesn't care if what he says is true or not, or whether there is any fact to his accusations, he just get a kick out of insulting me as much as he can before I finally snap.
> ...


wwwwooooooooooooooooooooooooowwww.


----------



## The_Mask (Dec 7, 2011)

-I know too many people who regular on 4chan
-One friend is an Anime fangirl, who I suspect knows what it actually is
-Another friend is an Anime not-fangirl who read the wikipedia page, and now thinks it's a fetish
-Nobody else knows, cause nobody asked, so meh *shrugs


----------



## wolfman25 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nobody knows, and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 7, 2011)

Family doesn't need to know. Hell they don't even know I'm gay. 

Close friends have my Furry Facebook account added

Distant friends/acquaintences stare at my irl facebook and wonder why I have so many pictures with stuffed animal people.


----------



## Kranda (Dec 7, 2011)

Francis Vixen said:


> My dad doesn't see any distinction between art with anthropomorphism and yiff.
> 
> The stories I've read were all either sci-fi with anthro characters or TF stories without yiff.
> My dad doesn't care if what he says is true or not, or whether there is any fact to his accusations, he just get a kick out of insulting me as much as he can before I finally snap.
> ...


I've gotten jokes like that. Best one was what sounds do foxes make when they have fun , followed by horrible attempts at fox noises. Or pervert, my dad likes to use that too.


----------



## BINKS_Wolf (Dec 7, 2011)

When my family found out that I was indeed a furry it was no big deal to them. I was my high schools mascot, I was on the mascot team in college, I played various characters at my local zoo and children's museum. So to my family it was no big deal. But when I told my friends I was a furry it was not as expected. Some thought it was cool and that I was just being me. Others had that brainwashed mentality and I had to educate them what the fandom was about. After that pretty much everyone who knows me is cool with it. Most of my life I have grown up with liking anthro art, shows, ect.


----------



## Francis Vixen (Dec 7, 2011)

Kranda said:


> I've gotten jokes like that. Best one was what sounds do foxes make when they have fun , followed by horrible attempts at fox noises. Or pervert, my dad likes to use that too.


I would not be as irked with him if he was doing it in a joking, non-malicious manner.  However, he is doing it to piss me off, psycho-sadistic prick that he is.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh God. One time my grandmother saw one of my drawings of a naked furry. 

Grandma: "Where are her clothes?!"
Me: "She's a puppy, grandma, she doesn't need clothes."
Grandma: "Oh, alright then.. But she doesn't look like a puppy.." 
Lol.

My mother doesn't know. She's seen me draw furries, and just assumes it's some anime-related crap. Same case with my dad and step dad. 

My brother knows, doesn't care. I show him Pokemon furries with huge boobs and he gets kind of disturbed, though. 

My friends know, don't care. They don't mind me drawing them as furries either, although they are not actively in the furry community. One of my friends is a tiger and the other is a wolf.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 8, 2011)

Nothing, 'cause they don't know


----------



## Slighted (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow, grandma is probably a little concerned about you now. 

I told my husband that I'm into the furry stuff, and he thinks its strange but he's perfectly fine with it. I haven't really gone into the details of exactly what I like, cuz that might make him feel weird during our sexy fun time. At least, that is what I suspect.


----------



## lobosabio (Dec 8, 2011)

Let's see...  Father's apathetic, sister thinks it's kind of weird, and my mother is kind of into it.  Doesn't help that I described her as a wolverine once.  Now she refers to herself as that.


----------



## Idlewild (Dec 8, 2011)

My parents don't mind it. My mom thinks it's weird, but harmless and I'm pretty sure my dad stopped listening 1/4th of the way through any conversation about it. My sister has already made a panda fursona and I've gotten her some badges as presents. :3

I think only 1 of my real-life friends knows about it (out of my non-furry friends, that is) and she thought it was weird, but harmless. She follows my furry Twitter account and even her family knows about it, haha!


----------



## DKitty (Dec 9, 2011)

My mom & grandma don't mind it; in fact they are very supportive. 

It's the rest of my family that'll have a problem with it but since they hate me, denied my existence all these years & still do, plus I am not on speaking terms with them...it's really none of their business.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 13, 2011)

BINKS_Wolf said:


> When my family found out that I was indeed a furry it was no big deal to them.



Answer for everyone.


----------



## Jesp (Dec 13, 2011)

Was never a big deal. Probably because I've never been obnoxious about it though.
Still isn't, even though it's only close friends that know. I mean, not like something I advertise like some do. "Hi, my name is X. I'm a furry" and then complains about being stereotyped, always hilarious.

But micro-rants aside, has never been much of a big deal, and I've never made a big deal out of it either.


----------



## huskyhuskyhusky (Dec 13, 2011)

My large group of friends know, however they have all bought into the stereotype of all furries being zoophiles and only getting into a fursuit to have sex and guys in suits fucking other guys in suits, so although they aren't much friendly toward the fandom and generally regard it as "Too weird" they don't seem to mind me, but that might be because I'm not throwing it in their face.


----------



## Namba (Dec 13, 2011)

I explained to a friend that 95% of furries are batshit insane but that it wasn't what the fandom really was. I think he understood, which is good. I mean, I just like it when someone is reasonable enough to see it as it is once its explained.


----------



## Cayne (Dec 15, 2011)

I told my three closest friends yesterday, two of them I had to explain most aren't like the typical portrayal and one mocks me for it. The other one
just seems meh with it.

My family on the other hand probably wouldn't comprehend (especially with one of them watching that CSI episode)

Currently trying to get a fursuit but that will be nye impossible...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 15, 2011)

A person was over with my sibling a few nights ago. I have a PS3 and they were watching a movie on it. I had this as a wallpaper for my PS3. There is a very good chance they saw it before the PS3 played the DVD, since I already had a game disc in the slot. So they would have to eject to the game disc, see the XMB with the wallpaper and then put in the DVD. But I haven't been confronted regarding it though. :?


----------



## XSEAN 115 (Dec 15, 2011)

Family don't  know about. 
Tried to tell friends they though I was joking.


----------



## rosewolf13 (Dec 17, 2011)

most of my friends know, there are quite a mixed bag of results. obviously the few who already knew of the fandom were fine with it. Others didn't mind too much or they thought it was cool. Usually when i tell people what a furry is i only include the anthro part, art etc. As soon as i feel comfortable enough telling them about fursonas they flip out and say that the furfandom is really weird and not normal...I haven't told my family and don't plan on it only because they won't understand it and by the time they do it'll be time wasted because they won't really care.


----------



## Teal (Dec 17, 2011)

I keep being a furry a secret but I'm pretty sure my sister knows.
My mom would freak if I told her though, her introduction to the fandom was through _my strange addictions_.


----------



## Joeyyy (Dec 17, 2011)

I have too many family members to tell. also, they are hardcore christian.  not hating on the christians, but they just will not accept anything out of the ordinary.  even digital art in general.  my mom hated it, idk why.


----------



## Delta Fox (Dec 18, 2011)

I fail to see the point in treating being a furry differently than any other form of hobby. I haven't come up to my parents and told them that I was a dork. I just kinda go along and do my own thing and I don't feel the need to explain anything to them just as I don't expect them to explain their interests to me. As such my family & friends either don't know or don't care.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 18, 2011)

My brother thinks it's funny that people choose a species for this site.


----------



## Kirfkin (Dec 18, 2011)

None of them really know, but it's not really because I try to hide it that I kind of like furries. It's more because I don't really give a damn.


----------



## Sexto Gato (Dec 18, 2011)

I would express my interest in it if my family didn't think that it also meant being sexually attracted to furries. Quite frankly, I'm fine keeping it to myself. It's not like I'm being pressured to reveal something about myself.


----------



## Firebonbon (Dec 18, 2011)

My family thinks it is weird and so do my friends, so I don't talk to them about it much. :\


----------



## Zephyrionitis (Dec 22, 2011)

I have three people who know that I'm close to.
I'm still living at home, and my dad knows. We're pretty tight, so he'll waltz into my room and look over my shoulder when I'm drawing big boobed dragon ladies and be totally fine with it. Provided I don't use my real name attached to it.
My friend who held my hand and then let it go when I dived into the water of this fandom is obviously okay with it.
And I have my bro-friend who's neutral on it but is willing to help me make my Satyr legs


----------



## SweaWolf (Dec 22, 2011)

My family knows nothing, but they probably would not bother if they know either, just one of my unnecessary hobbies I got. The funny thing is that they do not care about any of my hobbies, they just wonder all the time if it costs a lot of money, if not then they're happy.
My closest friends know, some do not bother other people think it is ok.

I have two friends who even promised to help me when I do my DTD for my fursuit and they want to come with me on outings and stuff like that.


----------



## Archon (Dec 22, 2011)

My mom knows about it more than my father. My brother just throws jokes meant to spite me in the form of stuff like "You dragon fucker." I actually find them quite hilarious. One of my RL friends knows, though he isn't a fur. But we discuss our viewpoints on different things and that tends to come up. He actually seems fascinated by it. As for random people I meet, if they find out i'm part of the fandom, that's cool. But I don't go out of the way to let the general public know.


----------



## PurpleFurryFox77 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, my friends at school all make jokes about it. Some friends at home are like what ever makes you happy and others are like WTF??? Are you fucking crazy?? My parents don't really care. They've even seen the yiff on my iPhone and don't give a fuck about it. And my brother makes fun of me and puts me down saying you're a sick fuck who only wants to fuck foxes. So it's like half and half. I really don't care what anyone says. I'm proud to be furry!


----------



## Inashne117 (Dec 23, 2011)

Have two furvert friends who only want the yiffs. Other than that my friends don't really care. My Mom has seen the fursuit head I'm working on, she thinks it's "Looking pretty good."


----------



## Teal (Dec 23, 2011)

Well my sister knows now and she's pretty chill with it.


----------



## Atris (Mar 19, 2012)

My mom should know. I never really said it out right, but she has seen me drawing anthros and posting in roleplays, and she just says that if I put that much effort into writing and drawing, why I am I not passing my Language Arts class with flying colors. I don't think she really cares either way, which is good, Becuase as long as I keep away from the 'adult' side of this stuff, she will leave me to do what I want.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 19, 2012)

There are Necromancers about. :V


----------

